# Romanian Phrases in a Novel



## thelastchoice

I am reading a Historical novel where the author used some Romanina Phrases. I tried to translate them myself and need your advice on How correct is my translation and how correct are the phrases grammar wise.:

1. Urâtă-ți capra asta
You Ugly goat!
2. apropie-te Shayla
Come close Shala
3. Ț-ia furat limba frica? 
Couldnot get it! it seems not correct: stolen Fear language !!!!! 

4. Nu putem să intra în Brașov in caruța asta, ne-ar aresta Ienicer!
We can not get in Brasov using carts that we would arrest the *Janissaries (Ottoman soldiers)*!.
The author is trying to say: We can not get in Brasov using carts because we would be arrested the *Janissaries*

5. Stâpănul meu, fiul Stâpănului meu, humila voăstra scalvă va adus corpul dușmanului vostru.
My master, my master's son, you Humiliated slave brought you the body of your enemy,! (Not sure about the grammar)
6. Mama! tata!, iată sacrificiul vostru, acceptati-l în imperiul vostru etern.
Mom! Dad!, behold your sacrifice, accept it in your eternal kingdom.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## farscape

> 1. Urâtă-ți capra asta
> You Ugly goat!


Something is not right here...  The closest to a reasonable sentence in Romanian I can come up with is "Urâtă ţi-e capra asta!" meaning "This goat of yours is really ugly" The original sentence makes no sense.




> 2. apropie-te Shayla





> Come close/near Shala




Good enough.



> 3. Ț-ia Ți-a furat limba frica?





> Couldnot get it! it seems not correct: stolen Fear language !!!!!




Never heard the exact expression before but it has a meaning: "Did the fear steal your tongue?" regardless, the expression is not quite right (Ți-a furat frica, limba? is more like it. 




> 4. Nu putem să intra în Brașov in caruța asta, ne-ar aresta Ienicer!





> We can not get in Brasov using carts that we would arrest the *Janissaries (Ottoman soldiers)*!.
> The author is trying to say: We can not get in Brasov using carts because we would be arrested the *Janissaries*




Another mess here too: Nu putem să intraăm în Brașov iîn caăruța asta, ne-ar arestează Iienicerii! - but you got the meaning right! 




> 5. Stâpănul meu, fiul Stâpănului meu, humila voăastraă scalvă v*-*a adus corpul dușmanului vostru.
> My master, my master's son, you Humiliated slave brought you the body of your enemy,! (Not sure about the grammar)



.... your humble slave, actually.




> 6. Mama! tata!, iată sacrificiul vostru, acceptati-l în imperiul vostru etern.





> Mom! Dad!, behold your sacrifice, accept it in your eternal kingdom.




About right.

Later,
.


----------



## thelastchoice

Thank you so much.
Dear farscape. That was so nice of you.I really appreciate your help. I wish you all the best.


----------



## misadro

I'm not familiar with this expression either, but I should say that  .. _ţi-a furat frica limba_ .. and .. _ţi-a furat limba frica .. _are quite equivalent [exactly like .. _mi-a mâncat pisica parizerul .. _and_ .. mi-a mâncat parizerul pisica …_]  ..
Also, there is no need for a comma there.  A comma would put the respective noun in the vocative and address the question to it : _Mi-ai mâncat parizerul, pisico/pisică?_


----------



## thelastchoice

Thanks a lot misadro.


----------



## irinet

Hi,
"Ți-a furat limba frica"?
I would interpret that like this: "Ți-ai înghițit (have you swollen) limba de frică?"


----------



## PeterKay

Thank you!


----------

